# New, 46 & single!



## sarahz (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello, I'm new, 46, single & embarking on egg donation treatment in Kiev via Bridge Clinic in London - it took me a long, long time to realise I could try this way, rather than wait for the right time & relationship to come along, & I feel I've almost left it too late, & panic & wonder how on earth I'd organise my life to cope (if I get pregnant)...but I'm not letting that put me off!!  Am interested in anyone else's experience of this programme in particular & I've seen the posts re Bridge, I see that Joy for example, did it herself in Kiev but in a way I'd rather have my treatment all taken care off & co-ordinated by a clinic.  But god is it expensive - £10,000 & counting..!!! Remortgaging the house to raise the dosh.  I'm worred I don't have a network yet in place should I be lucky enough to conceive - and I don't really have much family support...I'm very glad this site is here!!  Love and luck, Sarahz.


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

I wanted to wish you luck with your tx.  I'm also single and used the Bridge centre in London - how does it work that you use Kiev via them?  Hopefully I'm a good advert for Bridge in the respect that I got PG with my first ICSI treatment there.  

Take care
Zoe x


----------



## sarahz (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Zoe - that's a quick response, many thanks for that, great for you!!  Well, The Bridge Centre Clinic run an international egg donation programme & have an arrangement with a clinic, not sure which one - can you confirm? in Kiev & assume we taken along sperm with us!!  Just about got my head around the concept.  Wonderful it worked for you.
Sarah


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

No I don't know what clinic it would be - sounds very promising though.  Maybe some other ladies on here have been to a clinic in Kiev.  Have you seen the board for treatment abroad?  Its a big thing to do on your own as well isn't it.  I wish you all the luck with your tx, and if ever you need to talk or anything then feel free to message me.  There is also a thread on here where some single women are going through treatment at the moment, I don't know if it would help you to talk with them...I know it would have helped me a lot.

Thanks, yes I'm still amazed that its worked for me....I have to stop short of pinching Jack sometimes to make sure its all not a dream   

Take care
Zoe


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sarah i just wanted to welcome u to ff and wish u luck in kiev

Kate


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

HI Sarah just to wish you luck . There is an over40s thread you may be interested in

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,162.0.html


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Sarah 

Just to say welcome... I'm single and going through tx at the mo. Lots of luck with your journey.

As Zoe said there are a few of us singleys on a thread at the mo. Here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47020.0.html

It's not a very busy thread but I'm sure we'd all love to offer support to you if you need us - why not came say hello?.....

Lou
X


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hiya

I'm not single (unfortunately (joke) hee hee, but just wanted to welcome you and wish you every success.  I'm rooting for you.  It must be a bit daunting doing something like this by yourself, but as long as you know you've got hundreds of people on here that can offer you support and friendship.  No question is too silly beleive me I've asked a few myself and everyone is always ready to offer advice or to laugh it off.  

Love Donna


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome to FF and good luck!!! 

xx Clare


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Good luck sarah and welcome to ff 

Martine xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

HIya, 

I just want to say welcome to FF and best of luck with your treatment.  

Tracy xx


----------

